# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 13 يونيو 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج

كل عام وجميع الاونلايناب بالف خير 
ومريخنا دايما  متلالي في العلالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محور المريخ.. نجم وسط أهلّة.. (اليوم التالي) تكشف موقف محمد الرشيد من مفاوضات الهلال 

 الخرطوم – (اليوم التالي) 
  أفادت مصادر موثوقة؛ أن محمد الرشيد نجم المحور الدولي بالمريخ؛ يتواجد  بمنزل اللاعبين بالعمارات؛ بعد أن وصل الخرطوم أمس؛ قادماً من مسقط رأسه  المناقل، ولا صحة مطلقاً لمغادرة اللاعب مع موفد الهلال.
  وكانت أنباء قد ترددت أمس وتجددت اليوم (الخميس) أن الهلال أحكم قبضته على  اللاعب وقطعت المفاوضات معه شوطاً بعيداً. غير أن مصادر مؤكدة أشارت إلى  أن اللاعب سينتقل للهلال في حالة واحدة هي تجاهل مجلس المريخ له، وهو ما  يبدو غير مستبعد؛ بسبب الهزال الإداري الواضح.
 مريخي وسط أهلّة
  ربما لا يعرف كثيرون أن محمد الرشيد مريخي منذ الصغر، وهو ما أكده بنفسه  إذ لم ينفِ مريخيته، وذكر أنه بالفعل يدين بالولاء للأحمر منذ الصغر؛ كما  أن الرشيد أعلن على الملأ عشقه للنادي عبر منشور لافت على موقع التواصل بعد  تتويج المريخ ببطولة كأس السودان بفوزه على هلال التبلدي، وفي اليوم  التالي للمباراة نشر الرشيد صورة لاحتفاله الصاخب بهدف كان قد أحرزه في  المباراة، وأرفقه بصورة كتب تعليقاً عليها بأنه يعد نفسه واحداً من جماهير  المريخ ومشجعيه.
 مريخية محمد الرشيد تعد حدثاً وسط أسرته التي تدين  بالولاء والعشق للهلال، ويعد والد محمد الرشيد أحد المعروفين بتشجيعهم  للغريم التقليدي الهلال، شأنه شأن معظم أفراد الأسرة.
 الأولوية للمريخ ولكن لا يمكن إسقاط خيار الهلال
  يؤكد مقربون من محمد الرشيد أنه دائماً قريب من المريخ حال أظهر النادي  الجدية الكاملة لإعادة قيده، كما أن خيار الأزرق يبقى قائماً إذ إن عالم  الاحتراف أسقط الميول وجعلها في مرتبة قابلة للتراجع.. وحال وجد اللاعب  العرض المناسب فإن إمكانية انتقاله للهلال تبدو واردة بدرجة كبيرة؛ في ظل  هزال وضعف إداري غير مسبوق بالمريخ. ويرفض اللاعب بشكل قاطع الحديث أو  الإفصاح عن وجهته المقبلة.
 الأهلي القاسم المشترك لرحلة ناجحة بين المناقل وعطبرة
  عرفت الكثير من الجماهير محمد الرشيد بالأهلي المناقل، وأشرف على تدريبه  كفاح صالح؛ أحد الكشافين المعروفين، وقبل انتقاله للأهلي عطبرة من الأهلي  المناقل؛ طالب عدد من المدربين السابقين بالمريخ وأقطاب النادي تسجيل  اللاعب، مؤكدين أنه يتمتع بموهبة كبيرة، غير أن الخطوة لم تكتمل؛ ليغادر  الرشيد إلى الأهلي عطبرة.. وبعد أشهر قليلة نجح في إدارة الأنظار ليوقع في  كشوفات المريخ؛ في خطوة تأخرت بضعة أشهر فقط.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يمتدح كفاح ويقبل استقالته
 .
 .
 أعلن نادي الأمل عطبرة، قبول استقالة مدربه كفاح علي صالح، التي قدمها عبر وسائط إعلامية.
 وقال النادي في بيان رسمي: “علم الجميع بتقديم المدير الفني لفريق الأمل  عطبرة، كفاح صالح الجيلي، استقالته عبر منبر المجلة الرياضية وبتقرير لأحد  الصحفيين الرياضيين، ومن بعد ذلك عبر فضائية نادي الهلال”.
 وأضاف: “تربطنا علاقة بكفاح صالح، ولمجهوداته المقدرة والجليلة التي قام  بها خلال هذا الموسم، إذ نشهد بأنه سخر كل إمكاناته الفنية في سبيل  الارتقاء بفرقة الأمل فنيا، وكان مهموما لتحقيق الأميز”.
 وكال نادي  الأمل المديح لمدربه السابق: “تنازل عن كثير من الالتزامات المالية تقديرا  لهذا للنادي، كما أنه لم يبخل في استغلال كل علاقاته الاجتماعية والرياضية  لخدمة بعثات الأمل في حلها وترحالها عبر مدن السودان جميعا”.
 وأكد مجلس الأمل، أن هذه الفترة من أكثر الفترات استقرارا فنيا، ما انعكس على موقف الفريق في مسابقة الدوري السوداني.
 وختم: “ولما كانت هنالك ظروف شخصية يمر بها كفاح صالح، حالت دون استمراره  واستوجبت تقديم استقالته المسببة، كان علينا قبولها تأكيدا على حرصنا بأننا  كنا نسعى أن تستمر المسيرة لنظفر ونحقق المبتغى والأمل الذي سعينا له  سويا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتسبب في زيادة راتب هيدان
 .
 .
 كشف مصدر مقرب من  مدرب هلال الأبيض المغربي خالد هيدان، أن إدارة نادي التبلدي قامت بزيادة  راتبه الشهري ليصبح 150 الف جنيها بدلا عن 50.

  وأكد المصدر أن سبب زيادة راتب المدرب المغربي يعود للمفاوضات التي قادها  معه نادي المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية لخلافة المدرب التونسي الشاب امين  المسلمي الذي تمت إقالته بسبب مقطع صوتي مسرب شن خلاله هجوما عنيفا على  مجلس الإدارة.
 وقررت إدارة هلال الأبيض زيادة راتب هيدان حتى يواصل  عمله بالنادي وإغلاق الباب أمام محاولات المريخ خاصة بعد النتائج الجيدة  التي حققها في قلعة شيكان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقف محمد الرشيد من مفاوضات الهلال 
 .
 .
 أفادت مصادر موثوقة؛ أن محمد الرشيد نجم المحور الدولي بالمريخ؛ يتواجد  بمنزل اللاعبين بالعمارات؛ بعد أن وصل الخرطوم أمس؛ قادماً من مسقط رأسه  المناقل، ولا صحة مطلقاً لمغادرة اللاعب مع موفد الهلال.

  وكانت أنباء قد ترددت أن الهلال أحكم قبضته على اللاعب وقطعت المفاوضات  معه شوطاً بعيداً. غير أن مصادر مؤكدة أشارت إلى أن اللاعب سينتقل للهلال  في حالة واحدة هي تجاهل مجلس المريخ له، وهو ما يبدو غير مستبعد؛ بسبب  الهزال الإداري الواضح.
 مريخي وسط أهلّة
 ربما لا يعرف كثيرون  أن محمد الرشيد مريخي منذ الصغر، وهو ما أكده بنفسه إذ لم ينفِ مريخيته،  وذكر أنه بالفعل يدين بالولاء للأحمر منذ الصغر؛ كما أن الرشيد أعلن على  الملأ عشقه للنادي عبر منشور لافت على موقع التواصل بعد تتويج المريخ  ببطولة كأس السودان بفوزه على هلال التبلدي، وفي اليوم التالي للمباراة نشر  الرشيد صورة لاحتفاله الصاخب بهدف كان قد أحرزه في المباراة، وأرفقه بصورة  كتب تعليقاً عليها بأنه يعد نفسه واحداً من جماهير المريخ ومشجعيه.
  مريخية محمد الرشيد تعد حدثاً وسط أسرته التي تدين بالولاء والعشق للهلال،  ويعد والد محمد الرشيد أحد المعروفين بتشجيعهم للغريم التقليدي الهلال،  شأنه شأن معظم أفراد الأسرة.
 الأولوية للمريخ ولكن لا يمكن إسقاط خيار الهلال
  يؤكد مقربون من محمد الرشيد أنه دائماً قريب من المريخ حال أظهر النادي  الجدية الكاملة لإعادة قيده، كما أن خيار الأزرق يبقى قائماً إذ إن عالم  الاحتراف أسقط الميول وجعلها في مرتبة قابلة للتراجع.. وحال وجد اللاعب  العرض المناسب فإن إمكانية انتقاله للهلال تبدو واردة بدرجة كبيرة؛ في ظل  هزال وضعف إداري غير مسبوق بالمريخ. ويرفض اللاعب بشكل قاطع الحديث أو  الإفصاح عن وجهته المقبلة.
 الأهلي القاسم المشترك لرحلة ناجحة بين المناقل وعطبرة
  عرفت الكثير من الجماهير محمد الرشيد بالأهلي المناقل، وأشرف على تدريبه  كفاح صالح؛ أحد الكشافين المعروفين، وقبل انتقاله للأهلي عطبرة من الأهلي  المناقل؛ طالب عدد من المدربين السابقين بالمريخ وأقطاب النادي تسجيل  اللاعب، مؤكدين أنه يتمتع بموهبة كبيرة، غير أن الخطوة لم تكتمل؛ ليغادر  الرشيد إلى الأهلي عطبرة.. وبعد أشهر قليلة نجح في إدارة الأنظار ليوقع في  كشوفات المريخ؛ في خطوة تأخرت بضعة أشهر فقط.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرشح رئاسة المريخ قدالة يُعلن مساهمته في حل أزمة الظهير (كوكو)
 .
 .
 أعلن مرشح رئاسة نادي المريخ عصام قدالة، تكفله بالمساهمة في إنهاء أزمة المريخ مع لاعبه السابق دونو كوكو.
 وكان الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) قد حكم للظهير التوغولي السابق  بمبلغ مالي يتجاوز الـ(40) ألف دولار، وذلك عقب الشكوى التي دفع بها في  وقتٍ سابق.
 وقال مرشح رئاسة المريخ عصام قدالة، إنه استجاب للمبادرة والاتصالات التي تمت به من رمز مريخي.
 وأشار إلى أنه سيسهم بجزءٍ كبير من المبلغ حتى يتجنب المريخ شر الوقوع في العقوبات من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا).
 يُشار إلى أنه تبقت أيامٌ معدودة لنهاية المهلة الموضوعة من الاتحاد الدولي بشأن سداد المبلغ.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتجه الى المدرسة الفرنسية
 .
 .
  قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ صرف النظر عن المدرسة العربية والتعاقد مع  مدرب فرنسي خلال الايام المقبلة وذلك لخلافة التونسي المسلمي وكشفت مصادر  أن المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع مدرب فرنسي رفض الكشف عنه وسيتم الكشف عنه الى  حين اعلان عودة بطولة الدوري الممتاز




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضم انس الطاهر لقطاع الرياضة بالمريخ
 .
 .
  ضم مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ قطب النادي السيد انس الطاهر الى القطاع الرياضي وذلك بتوصية من  رئيسه هيثم الرشيد ويعد انس الطاهر من القيادات المريخية الشابة التي اسهمت  في نجاحات في المراحل السنية ودفع بلاعبين مميزين للنادي بينهم ابراهومة  وحسين افول ووليد علاء الدين وعبد الرحمن بجانب ميسي وطبنجة ونجم الهدف  عطبرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على أسد: موافقون على وقف المواجهات والتصريحات
 .
 .
 وافق  الأستاذ علي مصطفى أسد على مقترح الكابتن منتصر الزاكي بوقف المواجهات  والملاسنات والعدائيات مع الأطراف التي تختلف معهم، وكذلك وقف التصعيد  الإعلامي من أجل خلق بيئة صحية للوسطاء من أجل تقريب وجهات النظر، وكان  الظهور على شاشة فضائية (سودانية 24) وتابعته كورة سودانية
 وكان في  مواجهة احد اف اد لجنة سحب الثقة والتصريحات ستكون هي الأخيرة للناطق  الرسمي بأسم المجلس قبل ان يعلن التزامه بمتطلبات هذه المبادرات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التحالف المريخي يثمن المبادرات وينخرط فيها
 .
 .
 ثمن الأستاذان  خالد سيد أحمد وصلاح نصر عضوا التحالف المريخي المعروف بأنه إحدى حاضنات  مجلس الإدارة هذه المبادرات الثلاثة، وقال سيد أحمد أن الخطاب العدائي الذي  يسيطر على المريخ الآن من شأنه أن يضاعف تعقيدات الأزمة ويباعد بيننا  والحلول، وأضاف: ضروري أن
 تقدم كل الاطراف تنازلاتها للاتفاق على حل شامل
 الاستاذ صلاح علي نصر الامين العام للتحالف قال أن المبادرات الثلاثة  تتميز بالواقعية والقبول ولا بد من التعامل معها بجدية من اجل الوصول الى  حلول ومخارج
 مرضية لكل الاطراف واضاف نصر ان تقاطعات المصالح جعل  الصراع في المريخ ينحو في اتجاه فوضوي خطير والفترة القادمة تضع كافة  المريخاب امام تحدي لتوجيه الطاقات لخدمة مصلحة الكيان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 قرار الفيفا وموسمنا المعلق !
 .
 .
 الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم كعادته دائما لايترك اي شيء للصدفة حتي في مثل  هذه الظروف القاهره التي اصابت ملاعب كرة القدم في جميع انحاء العالم  بالجفاف والجدب بسبب فايروس كورونا اللعين الذي اصاب الملايين وحصد ارواح  آلاف البشر ,, فقد اعلن الفيفا قبل أيام قليلة انه اجري تعديلا استثنائيا  في لوائح انتقالات اللاعبين لتبدأ بعد ختام الموسم الكروي الذي لم يكتمل في  عدد كبير من الدول واعطي الاتحادات الاعضاء الحق في تحديد التوقيت الذي  يراه مناسبا لانتقالات لاعبيه .
 لاشك ان القرار فيه قدر كبير من  المرونة بالنسبة للاتحادات الاعضاء حتي تقوم باجراء الترتيبات اللازمة التي  تساعد اللاعبين وانديتهم في اكمال اجراءات عملية الاحلال والابدال قبل  الدخول في موسم 2021/2020 والذي من المتوقع ان يكون ايضا مضغوطا ممايشكل  عقبة أمام الاتحادات القارية التي لها رزنامة واضحة ومحددة خاصة فيما يتعلق  ببطولات الاندية والمنتخبات .
 الاتحاد العام بالتأكيد معني بقرار  الفيفا وبالتالي سيكون لزاما عليه تطبيقه علي ارض الواقع عندما يتلقي الضوء  الأخضر من الحكومة بعودة النشاط رسميا في الفترة القادمة وهو مايعني إن  قرار تعليق النشاط وكذلك تعليق فترة التسجيلات الذي اصدره الاتحاد في  الاسبوع الماضي علي لسان الدكتور كمال شداد لن يكون قرارا نهائيا طالما ان  الفيفا مدد فترة الانتقالات لتبدأ مع نهاية الموسم الحالي حتي لو كان ذلك  في ديسمبر القادم وهو مايمنح الاتحاد العام مهلة زمنية كافية في استئناف  النشاط واكمال الموسم المعلق من مارس الماضي فلم تعد هناك اي اعذار أمام  الاتحاد العام تبرر له الغاء الموسم مثلما يفكر بعض اعضائه جهرا في ذلك !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 لا.. للمبادرات الوفاقية
 .
 .
 بعد أن كاد الحراك الأحمر أن يبلغ سُدرة منتهاه طفت علي سطح الأحداث بعض المبادرات التي لا مكان لها من الاعراب!!
 قطار الحراك المريخي يصطحب علي متنه أكثر من 3300 عضو من جملة 3800 كانوا  بكشوفات عضوية النادي في انتخابات 2017 مما يعني بأن أكثر من 75% من الشعب  الأحمر قد انضم طوعاً لخيار سحب الثقة من مجلس الفشل.. فعلي أي أرضية يرتكز  دُعاة الحوار و من يقف خلف هذه المبادرات؟
 أين كان هؤلاء المشفقين.. و  مجلس الفشل يمضي في خطوات تعديل النظام الأساسي بمعزلٍ عن كبار المريخ و  أهله.. لينفرد بهذا التعديل مُستبعداً في ذلك لجنته القانونية و كل الكوادر  الإدارية المُشبعة بالخبرة؟!
 أين كانت هذه المبادرات لحظات عقد المجلس  الفاشل جمعيته الهزلية و التي داس فيها علي القانون و النظام الأساسي و  العُرف القانوني السليم؟
 من إرتضي الصمت سابقاً و طيلة الثلاث سنوات الأسوأ في تأريخ المريخ عليه أن يواصل صمته الآن حتي لا يبحث لمخرجٍ آمن لمجلس الفشل.
 و ليعلم عرابوا المبادرات بأنهم يخدمون خط المجلس بمنحه فرص جديدة  للمناورة و المحاورة بعد أن قطع جمهور المريخ أنبوب الاكسجين عن رُفاة  المجلس المُسجي بِفعل الفشل و الهوان الذي أصاب جسد المريخ.
 ببساطة.. فأصحاب المبادرات لا يملكون أي أرضية للانطلاق بعد أن انضوي كل شعب الأحمر تحت لواء سحب الثقة و سحب الثقة فقط.
 هذه المبادرات تُمثل أصحابها فقط.. و الحديث بلسان جمهور المريخ أو أقطابه  هو حديث من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق. لن يجلس قطباً واحداً علي مائدة مستديرة  برفقة سوداكال ليمنحه المزيد من الوقت ليراوغ و يزيد مساحة فشله.
 و لن يلتفت مريخي واحد لأي دعوة لتمرير جمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي و تكوين اللجان العدلية أملاً في عقد جمعية انتخابية قريبة.
 هذه المحطات تجاوزها شعب الأحمر.. و الحديث عنها في مثل هذا التوقيت  (كصياح الديك الذي لا يعرف الوقت) فقد باتت مسئلة ازالة المجلس من المشهد  المريخي مسئلة وقت ليس إلا.
 فضوها سيرة.. و نقطونا بسكاتكم أحسن.

 نبضات متفرقة
  لا غرابة في أن يدعم التحالف المريخي خط المبادرات و الحوار.. فالتنظيم  الفقير يعلم في قرارة نفسه بأن إزالة المجلس تعني خروجه النهائي من دائرة  الأحداث.
 بعض المبادرات تتحدث عن عقد جمعية تجيز النظام الأضحوكة و التجهيز لانتخابات بعد شهور؟
 هل سيصبر المريخ لشهورٍ قادمات تحت يدي أفشل ادارة في العالم؟
 المتوقع هو أن يتعرّض النادي للمزيد من عقوبات الفيفا و ضياع أغلب نجوم الفريق.
 اثبات فشل المجلس لا يحتاج لمجهر مايكروسكوبي.. و بقائه لثواني خطرٌ محدق بالمريخ و الواجب هو ازالته فوراً.
 بمجرد رفع الحظر.. سيدفع الحراك المريخي بمذكرة سحب الثقة و البدء في ذلك  بصورة عملية. جمهور المريخ قالها بوضوح.. ذهاب الفشلة هو مطلبنا الأساسي .
 لا للوفاق.. و لا للنفاق و الخداع.
 الفشلة إلي مزبلة التأريخ.
 هذه المبادرات تُمثل سرقة لثورة الجمهور الاحمر و هبوط ناعم للمجلس المختنق و محاولة لانعاشه بمجلس وفاق جديد.
 مبادرات مرفوضة.. و بلا سند جماهيري من أي كيان كبير.
 قطار الحراك يمضي لمحطته الأخيرة.. و لا عزاء لمن يعرضون خارج الدارة.
 نبضة أخيرة
 لا للمبادرات و المناورات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن
 حقائق جديدة عن النظام الأساسي
 .
 .
 *  أشرت في مقالي أمس الأول، إلى أنني تلقيت إتصالاً كريماً من الأخ الدكتور  مدثر خيري، المدير العام لنادي المريخ، استغرق حوالي تسعين دقيقة.. دار كله  عن ما كتبته في مقال سابق بشأن سياساته.. ووعدت بأن أعود لما دار فيها في  مقال اليوم ..لكن الشاهد أنني بعد أن فرغت من كتابة العمود، وأرسلته إلى  الصحيفة، فوجئت برسائل (في الخاص)، من الدكتور نفسه، حول نفس الموضوع.. لذا  فضلت أن أكتفي بإيرادها باعتبار أنها بخط يده، و(سمح الكلام من خشم  سيدو)..
 * الرسالة الأولى.... النظام الأساسي الأخير هو النظام الذي  تراضى عليه كل أهل المريخ، من المسودة الأولى في أبريل ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، وحتى ورشة  قطر.. ولقد أرسلت جميع النسخ لمولانا مجذوب مجذوب.. وكل تعديل تم الاتفاق  عليه في ورشة.. أو في اجتماع مجلس.. أو اجتماع لجنة قانونية.. قمنا  بإدخاله.. وبالتالي جرى تحديث النسخ حتى بلغت أربعة...
 * أما النسخة  الخامسة، فهي التي اتفقنا عليها بعد ورشة قطر.. واستهدفت تعديلات لجنة  المريخ بقيادة الفريق منصور.. وهي النسخة التي وزعها مولانا ابراهيم علي  الجمعية العمومية، وبها توقيع رئيس اللجنة القانونية..
 * الرسالة  الثانية.... سؤالي لك أنت كصحفي مريخي كبير متابع لكل الأحداث، لماذا تصدق  روايات البعض عن النظام الأساسي، وتكذّب مدثر خيري؟؟
 ولماذا تتحدث الآن فقط؟
 * الرسالة الثالثة.... قالوا إنني وقفت ضد المريخ في شكوى كاس، وهذا حديث  غير صحيح، ودوافعه معلومة.. فقد سبق أن قيل إن شداد قام بتعييني مديراً  تنفيذياً للنادي من أجل إفشال قضية كاس.. ووضحنا وقتها أن لا علاقة للمدير  التنفيذي بالملف، وأن للقضية محام تركي تم تكليفه، وأن مجلس إدارة النادي  هو صاحب الحق، ولن يقوم المجلس بسحب التفويض من المحامي.. وقد كان، حتى  انتهت القضية، واكتملت، وفرح بها كل المريخاب... ومع ذلك لم يعتذر أي أحد  عن اتهامه لي بإفشال القضية؟!!! كذلك قالوا إن هناك تضارب مصالح.. ونقول  إذا كان هناك تضارب مصالح في القضية بمثلما يروج البعض، فإن صدور قرار  بموجب تحكيم يشوبه العيب الممثل في تضارب المصالح، يجعله عرضة للطعن أمام  المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية، لذلك نقول إنه لا يوجد أي تعارض للمصالح..  فقط القضية هي تشويه صورة مدثر خيري أمام الجماهير، فعندما وصلت القضية  لخواتيمها اتضح كذبهم الأول بخصوص تعيين شداد ومخطط افشال القضية، لذلك  لجؤوا لموضوع الشهادة ضد المريخ، وعندما جاءت الحيثيات واتضح كذبهم، لجؤوا  لموضوع تضارب المصالح، لذلك يا أستاذ أنا قلت لك لماذا تصدقهم وتكذب مدثر  خيري..
 * الرسالة الرابعة..... اتهمتني بالعنتريات والتحديات علماً  بأنني لا أتعنتر ولا أتحدى، ولكن أقول رأيي القانوني بكل صراحة... فهل  تريدني أن اتنازل عنه؟..
 * لقد قلتُ لا يحق للمفوضية أن تتدخل، وحجتي  في ذلك قرارات اليسع والمفوضية السابقة، وخطاب الفيفا والاتحاد العام بهذا  الخصوص.. فهل تريدنا أن نغض الطرف عن كل ذلك؟!!!. وقلتُ إن الاتحاد العام  لا يحق له التدخل بالإشراف علي جمعية المريخ، وحجتي في ذلك نفس الأسباب  التي تمنع الوزير و المفوضية من التدخل؟..
 * يا أستاذ.. المادة (17) من  نظام الاتحاد، تتحدث عن استقلالية عضو الاتحاد وأجهزته، والجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ هي أحد أجهزة نادي المريخ، ويجب أن تدار اجتماعاتها  باستقلالية؟..
 * الآن أنت لست عضواً في مجلس المريخ، فهل يحق لك  الإشراف أو الحضور والتصويت في إجتماع المجلس لأنك سجلت مايكل مثلاً؟!!!!.  هذه هي الاستقلالية.. فاجتماعات الجمعية العمومية تدار وتنظم من قبل  الجمعية نفسها، كذلك اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة، لأن مجلس الإدارة يعتبر جهاز،
 وكذلك الجمعية العمومية تعتبر جهاز.. وده كلام الفيفا واللجنة الأولمبية  الدولية والقانون الاتحادي، فهل تريدنا أن نتحدث بغير الحقيقة، فقط لأن  المجلس فاشل؟
 * الرسالة الخامسة: إنت قلت أنا اوهمت مجلس المريخ وقلت  له إن قضية كاس فالصو، فمتى كان ذلك وأين؟؟؟ وما علاقتي أصلا بالمجلس عشان  أقول ليهو كده... فالقضية عندما اترفعت، كان زيكو هو المدير التنفيذي..  لذلك أقول لك تاني وتالت، إنت صدّقت الآخرين، وكذبتني أنا.. لأني في كم  حوار حول كأس، أصلا ما حصل قلت فالصو..
 * الرسالة السادسة: قلت إنك  نصحتني بأن أوضح الحقائق وأرد على ما يثار حولي.. وبرضو بقول ليك أنا طلعت  ووضحت في أكثر من وسيط إعلامي أو قروب.. وإذا أنت ما تابعت وما عرفت، فهذا  لا يعني أنني لم أوضح.. أنا منذ تم تعييني كمدير تنفيذي، درجت على توضيح أي  مسألة كان حولها لغط... والأدلة كثيرة
 * الرسالة الأخيرة.... عن اي  ديكتاتورية تتحدث.. إذا كان لأنني لا أرد ولا أوضح ولا أقبل المشورة، على  حسب ظنك، فقد وضحت لك أعلاه، أنني ياما وضحت ورديت.. لكن ما بقبل المشورة  دي جديدة وغريبة منك.. لأنك في موضوع مايكل بالذات كنت متواصل معاي..
 *  ختاماً وبالنسبة للكيان، عايز اسأل سؤال، لماذا يريد البعض أن يسحب الثقة  من المجلس؟؟؟!! أليس لأنه المسؤول عن إدارة الكيان أم لا؟؟ يعني أي أمر يخص  الكيان، مسؤوليته تقع على المجلس.. لذلك طالما نحن نسمع وجهة نظر أخرى..  أيضا علينا أن نسمع وجهة نظر المجلس..
 * مثلا أنت تحدثت عن النظام الأساسي وما تم فيه.. وعن عدم اهتمام المجلس بقضية كاس..
 * معلوماتك أعلاه لا تمثل وجهة نظر المجلس.. لأن قضية كاس، المجلس اجتمع،  وقرر، وكلف الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني.. وحتى بعد ذهاب محمد الشيخ، لم يقم  المجلس بسحب تفويض المحامي التركي.. فهل كنت تعلم هذه الحقيقة أم لا زلت  تصدق الآخرين..؟؟
 * من المحرر: بدءاً لابد أن أشكر الدكتور مدثر على  هذه التوضيحات الشافية.. والأسلوب المهذب الراقي الذي رد به.. وهذا إن دلّ  فإنما يدل على أدبه وتهذيبه العالي.. وحقيقة تلقيت أمس، إتصالات من شخصيات  كبيرة مقدرة، طلبت فيها أن نركز في الإعلام المريخي هذه الأيام؛ على  التحركات التي بدأت في أكثر من جهة، لتهدئة اللعب، وتحقيق الاستقرار داخل  الديار الحمراء، وصولاً إلى معالجات تضمن لنادينا العظيم، اجتياز المرحلة  الحالية الحرجة، وتمكنهم، من رسم خارطة مثالية للمرحلة المقبلة... ووعدتهم  خيراً، بعد أن أفسح المجال اليوم لتوضيحات الأخ الدكتور مدثر خيري، وردوده  على ما أثرته بشأنه قبل أيام.. لأن هذا من حقه، وتفرضه المهنية الحقة..
 * ومع أنني كنت أود التعقيب على بعض النقاط، إلا أنني فضلت الاحتفاظ به إلى وقت آخر.. تقديراً لتلك الشخصيات الكبيرة..
 * وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
 ود الشريف
 .
 .
 ** يقال أن ادم سوداكال رئيس المريخ الغير معترف به جلس مع الثنائي محمد  الرشيد ورمضان عجب وتم الاتفاق علي كل شيئ ووافقا علي إعادة قيدهما في  الكشف الاحمر.. وبما أن سوداكال لا يثق به وغير مضمون والشواهد علي ذلك  كثيرة والمغالطنا وما مصدقنا يسأل الزميل اسماعيل حسن أخشي ان يغادر  الثنائي المريخ ويتجهان للعرضة شمال

 ** في الأخبار ان سوداكال  الرئيس الغير معترف به رفض مساهمة عصام قدالة في دفع استحقاقات المحترف  كوكو وتكفل بدفع المبلغ كاملا لوحده ولم نعرف السبب ...بس ان شاء الله  يلتزم
 ** الاتحاد العام لم يعترف بسوداكال رئيسا للمريخ ولا نعرف  رأيه في نشاط سوداكال وهو يتحرك هنا وهناك ويتحدث باسم المريخ ويصرف علي  المريخ...افتونا يا اهل العلم . افتونا يا اهل القانون ..افتونا يا بروف  كمال شداد ..هل قرارات مجلس المريخ قانونية في وجود شخص غير معترف برئاسته
  ** السيد موسي الكندو عضو مجلس الفشل المريخي الرجل البدون مواقف الذي  استقال مرتين وعاد للمجلس ادلي امس بتصريحات (خطيرة.) .طمأن جماهير المريخ  علي إعادة قيد محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب واكد علي شرعية مجلسه وقال من ضمن ما  قال ان مجلسه لن يعيد النظر في النظام الأساسي الذي إجازته الجمعية  التعاونية لكنه سيعيد عقد الجمعية التي إجازت النظام..( ده انجليزي ده  يامرسي ) .ونسأل
 السيد الكندو لماذا طلب الاتحاد العام إعادة الجمعية  العمومية وهل تعتقد أن الناس بهايم ما بتفهم ...وما هو فهمك من إعادة  الجمعية ولمناقشة ماذا ....الاتحاد العام امر باعادة الجمعية لإعادة النظر  من جديد في النظام الأساسي المهترئ لأن الجمعية السابقة كانت مسرحية هذلية  وكلفته وصورة من صور الفوضي
 ** تردد امس ان السلطات الصحية وافقت  علي استئناف الدوري الممتاز وكل المنافسات بشرطين هما .ان تلعب المباريات  بدون جمهور وأن يتم فحص كروونا علي جميع اللاعبين أسبوعيا...والشرطين ما  صعبين
 ** في السعودية تقرر استئناف النشاط الرياضي يوم ظ¢ظ، يونيو  بشروط أيضا وحالات الإصابة بكروونا هناك وصلت ظ،ظ ظ  الف ...وفي مصر أيضا  يستأنف النشاط قبل نهاية يونيو وطبعا الدوري الانجليزي دور من جديد وقلوبنا  مع محمد صلاح
 ** اشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال وفي لفته بارعة قام  بزيارة للفنان عبد الرحمن عبدالله بلوم الغرب الذي يعاني من المرض وتكفل  كردنه بتذاكر سفر لمبدعنا للقاهرة مع دعم آخر وهذا ليس بغريب علي رئيس  الهلال والذي وكما وضح شديد الاهتمام بالإبداع والمبدعين وقد تكفل من قبل  بليلة الراحل زيدان ابراهيم كما قام برعاية ليلة فنان أفريقيا الأول  والأخير الإمبراطور محمد وردي قبل عامين وفيها تم تكريم شخصي الضعيف  والزميل علم الدين حامد وأسرة الشاعر عمر الطيب الدوش بشهادات تقديرية.  يعني ما قبضنا حاجة
 يا معتصم
 ** الكاردينال قام بزيارة بلوم الغرب بمبادرة من الخبير الاولمبي الأستاذ ابوعبيدة البقاري والأستاذ انور احمد عثمان
  ** اسف جدا وقد أوردت في مرة سابقة وعن طريق الخطأ ان الاخ أسامة مبارك  نورالدائم رئيسا لرابطة مشجعي المريخ بمدينة حائل السعودية والصحيح أن  أسامة هو مؤسس رابطة دعم الهلال بحايل ويقود الرابطة بكل حنكة ويسهم في دعم  الازرق
 ** رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بمدينة حايل هو الاخ احمد بدوي والرابطة قوية ونشطة ومتماسكة وتسهم في دعم الاحمر
 ** ماذا فعل مجلس الفشل المريخي لتخليد ذكري النجم الكبير كمال عبدالوهاب احرف من لعب كرة القدم في السودان ..له الرحمة
 ** المدرب كفاح صالح قال ...المريخ لم يفاوضني
 ** مجلس إدارة الأهلي العاصمي بدأ رحلة البحث عن مدرب بديل لبرهان تيه الذي استقال مؤخرا ولم نعرف الأسباب
 ** المريخ يعيد محمود أمبدة ...خبر أكثر من رائع
 ** لاعبو أندية الدرجة الممتازة يطالبون باستلام كل استحقاقاتهم قبل استئناف النشاط ويهددون بنسف المنافسة
 ** الاختشو ماتو ولكن الإسلاميين ما بختشوا
 ** تحية هذا الصباح لكابتن علي قاقرين نجم الهلال السابق والذي قاد السودان لانتصارات داوية في النصف الأول من السبعينات
 ** حبيب مشتاق اشوف عينيك وشعر موج علي خديك
 ** آخر دبوس
 ** مؤسف ان يصدر هذا العضو في مجلس الفشل المريخي الجهل للناس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“فيفا” يمدد فترة الانتقالات حتى ختام البطولات
 .
 .
 قال  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، اليوم الخميس إنه “سيسمح للاعبين باللعب في  ثلاثة أندية بدلاً من اثنين على مدار موسم واحد في تغيير مؤقت للوائح من  أجل مواجهة تداعيات جائحة فيروس كورونا المستجد على الرياضة”.

 وأضاف “فيفا” أن القرار يهدف “إلى تجنب أي مخاوف تتعلق باللاعبين غير المرتبطين بأندية”.
 كما قال “فيفا” إنه سيسمح للاتحادات الوطنية بفتح باب الانتقالات لموسم 2020-2021 قبل انتهاء الموسم الحالي
  وقال إن “التغيير يهدف إلى السماح للأندية باستكمال موسم 2019-2020  بتشكيلاتها الأصلية، حتى في ظل امتداد الموسم من مايو إلى يونيو ويوليو مثل  بعض البلدان الأوروبية”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشية اليوم السبت 
 عشاق برشلونة يعانقون ميسي ورفاقه أمام مايوركا
 .
 .
 بعد غياب دام ما يقارب “3” أشهر؛ سيعود عشاق برشلونة لمتابعة فريقهم أمام  ريال مايوركا على أرض الأخير مساء اليوم “السبت” في اختبار جدي لرفاق  ليونيل ميسي.

 وكانت المسابقة قد  توقفت “18” مارس الماضي بسبب جائحة “كورونا”، وسينتظر محبو ريال مدريد  للأحد عندما يواجه الملكي ضيفه ايبار في أسهل اختبار.
 وكان أقوى دوري في العالم قد انطلق أمس الأول الخميس، وستلعب المباريات بدون جمهور ووسط إجراءات مشددة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“فيفا” يصدر تصنيف شهري رغم “كورونا” .. والسودان في المركز “128”
 .
 .
 اصدر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” اليوم الخميس تصنيفه الشهري للمنتخبات رغم توقف المباريات الدولية بسبب فايروس كورونا .

  وذكر “فيفا” انه لا تغيير في ترتيب المنتخبات حيث تتصدر بلجميت التصنيف  خلفها فرنسا والبرازيل وإنجلترا وأورغواي ثم كرواتيا والبرتغال وإسبانيا  والأرجنتين وكولومبيا.
 ومثل ترتيبه في الشهر الماضي منتخب السودان في المركز 128 عالميا و 35 افريقيا.
 وتتصدر السنغال ترتيب افريقيا ثم تونس ونيجيريا والجزائر والمغرب.
 واوضح “فيفا” ان التصنيف المقبل سيصدر في 16 يوليو، وتأمل عديد المنتخبات عودة المباريات الدولية.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب (كورونا) .. ليفربول سيحتفل بلقبه المُرتقب منذ عقود في موقف سيارات
 .
 .
 يسعى فريق ليفربول للفوز بمباراتيه القادمتين ضد جاره إيفرتون وكذلك  كريستال بالاس، من أجل تحقيق ست نقاط، وبذلك تحقيق لقب الدوري الإنكليزي  الممتاز لكرة القدم، الذي طال انتظاره لدى عشاقه لمدة 30 عاماً.
 وسيكون  ليفربول على موعد للفوز بلقب البريمرليغ رسمياً في حال فوزه في “ديربي  الميرسيسايد”، وخسارة ملاحقه مانشستر سيتي في لقائه المؤجل ضد أرسنال يوم  الأربعاء، لكن حدوث هذا السيناريو سيجعل الفريق يحتفل باللقب في موقف السيارات التابع لملعب “غوديسون بارك” الخاص بجاره إيفرتون.

  ووفقاً لصحيفة “ديلي ميل” البريطانية، فإن رفقاء النجم المصري محمد صلاح،  لن يكون بمقدورهم الاحتفال باللقب في غرفة تبديل الملابس بملعب “غوديسون  بارك”، وهذا بسبب البرتوكول الصحي وقواعد التباعد الاجتماعي المفروضة من  قبل السلطات البريطانية، ضمن إطار مكافحة فيروس كورونا.
 وأشار المصدر  ذاته إلى أنه سيتم وضع غرفة تغيير ملابس مؤقتة في “موقف السيارات” في ملعب  “غوديسون بارك”، سيتمكن فيها ليفربول من الاحتفال بلقب الدوري، الذي يأتي  في ظروف استثنائية بسبب الأزمة الصحية التي يمر بها العالم، رغم أن جماهير  الفريق ضاقت ذرعاً وهي تنتظر تحقيق هذا الحلم.
 يُذكر أنه وفي حالة فوز  مانشستر سيتي بمباراته المتأخرة ضد أرسنال، فلن يكون بوسع ليفربول إلا  انتظار المباراة التي سيستضيف فيها كريستال بالاس ضمن الأسبوع الـ31 من  “البريمرليغ” من أجل تحقيق الفوز والاحتفال باللقب على ملعبه “أنفيلد”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
 موسي مصطفي
 تحالف الكيزان والعميان
 .
 .
 وجد سوداكال نفسه محاصرة بمجموعة من الكيزان اعداء النجاح بعد ضربهم في  الانتخابات التي جرت بنادي المريخ وهربوا قبل الدخول في معمعمة السباق  لعلمهم بنتيجة الجولة.
 ولانهم لا يدخلون اي سباق ديمقراطي الا والنتيجة  في جيبهم الخلفي كان من الطبيعي ان يهربوا من جمعية المريخ التي اكتسحها  سوداكال وعطلوا رئاسته بالطعون مدفوعة الاجر.
 سوداكال لغهم درسا قاسيا في الديمقراطية وهزمهم في ملعبهم بعد خدعوهم بالعضوية ولكن خاب املهم.
 طلبوا من بعض القصر دخول الانتخابات لكي لا يفوز المجلس بالتذكية وكانت النتيجة فضحية مذلة.
 خرج الزواحف من نادي المريخ وحاولوا الدخول بشتي السبل من اجل العودة للساحة.
 ان كان كبيرهم الذي علمهم السحر اقصد ابوعشرين مطلوب المحكمة الجنائية قد  نشف خزينة السودان فكيف لنا ان نسمح للزواحف اعداء الانسانية والنجاح ان  يعودوا للمريخ مجددا.
 سوداكال قضي على احلامهم وطردهم من نادي المريخ.
 بعض من سولت لهم انفسهم بالتأمر على سوداكال نسوا انهم كيزان مخير الله.
 الكوز مطرود لا مكان له في المجتمع فكيف نقبل به في المريخ.
 ابشر اخي سوداكال فانت اسد لا تهتم للضباع.
 الاسد لا تخيفه تحالف الضباع
 يظل الاسد اسد والضبع ضبع
 اخيرا
 تحالف الكيزان والعميان لا يضر المريخ
 اخيرا جدا
 الحل في البل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يدرس عودة تدريبات المنتخب وخضوع اللاعبين لفحص كورونا”
 .
 .
 بدأ الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان مناقشاتٍ جادة مع رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد  تهدف إلى مقترحٍ باستئناف التدريبات تحوطًا لإمكانية عودة النشاط الدولي  في أغسطس وسبتمبر المقبلين.

 وفقًا  لمصدر موثوق لـ”سبورت249â€³ فإنّ الجهاز الفني للمنتخب دفع بمقترحٍ لرئيس  الاتحاد لإقامة فترة تحضيرية جديدة للمنتخب، بعد التسريبات القويّة التي  خرجت مؤخرًا عن اتجاه “كاف” لإقامة مباريات تصفيات أمم إفريقيا في نهاية  أغسطس وبداية سبتمبر.
 وأشار المصدر إلى “أنّ اتحاد الكرة تحرّك  اتحاد الكرة وتكليفه لنائب الرئيس للشؤون القانونية محمد جلال للجلوس مع  وزارة الصحة لبحث تطوّرات فايروس كورونا لمعرفة ليس لتحديد مصير الموسم  الرياضي فقط وإنما اهم بنود الجلسة المرتقبة مناقشة إمكانية عودة تدريبات  المنتخب الوطني”.
 ويشمل مقترح عودة تدريبات “صقور الجديان” ” إخضاع  جميع اللاعبين لفحص فايروس كورونا، والإقامة في أحد الفنادق وفق إجراءات  صحية ووقائية متكاملة، مع تحديد ملعب تدريبات واحد مغلق ويتّبع فيه كلّ  الاجراءات الصحية”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يطالب الهلال بتحويل 60 الف دولار
 .
 .
  طالب لاعب  الهلال السوداني اليوغندي جمال سالم من ادارة النادي تحويل 60 الف دولار له  وذلك بقية مقدم العقد الذي لم يف به النادي بسبب ظروف جائحة كورونا وكان  اللاعب قد اكد رحيله عن النادي بنهاية الموسم الحالي والذي حدد له الاتحاد  بنهاية ديسمبر قبل ان يلزم اللاعب مع بقية زملائه الذين تنتهي فترتهم في  اكتوبر المقبل ومعلوم ان اللاعب لديه متأخر مرتبات لم يتحدث حولها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم الممتاز يطالبون بمرتباتهم ومستحقاتهم قبل عودة السباق
 .
 .
 طالب لاعبي الدوري الممتاز من انديتهم بدفع مرتباتهم اولا قبل عودة السباق  المحلي وكان نجوم الممتاز قد لجأو للاتحاد للحصول على مستحقاتهم قبل ايام  لكن الاتحاد ماطلهم كشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان هناك اتجاه داخل اروقة الاتحاد  يلزم الاندية بدفع مرتبات ستة اشهر توقف فيها النشاط بجانب دفع حوافز  للاعبين الذين انتهت فترتهم مع انديتهم والزمهم الاتحاد بالاستمرار حتى دي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برقو يوضح ل حقيقة مواعيد مباريات السودان
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




برقو

أوضح  حسن برقو، رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية السودانية، وعضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد  الكرة، اليوم الجمعة، حقيقة ما تردد عن تحديد مواعيد المباريات الإفريقية  للمنتخب الأول.

وقال برقو، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"":  "الشائعة التي انتشرت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية، أن الكاف وضع تواريخ  أولية لمباريات المنتخب السوداني، في تصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة..  وهذا ليس صحيحا".

وأوضح: "أجريت اتصالات أمس الأول الأربعاء،  بسكرتارية الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم، بصفتي عضو في إحدى اللجان، فأكدوا  لي أنه لم يصدر أي قرار لتحديد أي تواريخ مبدئية".



وكانت أنباء قد ترددت عن تحديد يوم 31 أغسطس/آب المقبل، موعدا لمباراة السودان أمام غانا.

وتابع  برقو: "أنا على اتصال دائم بالمدير الفني للمنتخب الأول، هوبير فيلود،  وبقية مدربي المنتخبات، للوقوف الفوري على كل المستجدات المحتملة بخصوص  عودة النشاط".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يتحرك لبحث إمكانية عودة الدوري
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




كمال شداد
كلف  رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني كمال شداد، أحد نوابه بمقابلة مسؤول  في وزارة الصحة، لبحث أمر تعليق الدوري بسبب جائحة كورونا.

وقال كمال شداد في تصريحات خاصة لـ""  مساء اليوم الأربعاء: "قمت بتكليف نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشؤون  الأعضاء، الدكتور محمد جلال، لمقابلة المسؤولين بوزارة الصحة الاتحادية  السودانية لمعرفة الجوانب المتعلقة باستمرار الحظر الصحي، ما يعزز الرؤية  حول النشاط الكروي بالسودان".

وتوقع رئيس الاتحاد السوداني أن يتم  اللقاء المرتقب لنائبه بمسؤولي وزارة الصحة، خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة،  والتي تصادف الأيام الآخيرة قبل نهاية الحظر الصحي.



وألمح دكتور شداد، إلى الاستفادة من معلومات سيخرج بها نائبه لبلورة فكرة إمكانية عودة النشاط الكروي من عدمه.

وكان  اتحاد الكرة السوداني، قد قرر تعليق الدوري الممتاز منذ منتصف مارس/آذار  الماضي بسبب جائحة كورونا، علمًا بأنه تتبقى 8 جولات على نهاية المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد إلياس محجوب يثمن الجهود لاحتواء الازمة ويقرع ناقوس الخطر

  رئيس النادي الأسبق ورئيس مجلس الشورى السابق محمد إلياس محجوب قال في  إفادات مهمة أنهم مع مصلحة نادي المريخ أينما وجدت وكيفما تحققت، وأضاف  أنهم في مجلس الشورى كانوا أول من دعم المجلس معنوياً ومادياً بعد انتخابه  بناء على وعود كان سوداكال قد أطلقها، ولكننا الآن على أعتاب نهاية دورته  ومازالت وعوده في رحم الغيب لم يتحقق منها شيء، بالإضافة إلى تأزم الأوضاع  بصورة مخيفة مع زيادة الإلتزامات المالية وتورط النادي في ديون خطيرة مع  مدربين ولاعبين سابق وهو ما زاد الوضع تعقيداً.. وقرع ود الياس نواقيس  الخطر.. وحذر من مغبة الإستمرار على الوضع الضبابي الحالي مؤكداً أن هذه  المبادرة تتطلب المساندة والتكاتف لإنجاحها وإلا فالأوضاع ستكون كارثية…!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتصالات من القمة لحسم صفقة كولينا!!

 خاص || ديربي سبورت 
  تحصلت ديربي سبورت على معلومات مهمة من مصادر موثوقة تفيد باتصالات يقودها  ناديا المريخ والهلال لحسم صفقة اللاعب ابراهيم كولينا وتشير مصادرنا الى  أن الهلال كان البادئ في الاتصال باللاعب لكنه يضع لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد  في مقدمة أولوياته ويدرس خيار تسجيل الأخير أو الإثنين معا.
 أما المريخ فهو يرغب في التجديد للاعبه محمد الرشيد  أو تدعيم خط وسطه  بابراهيم كولينا حال فشل في التجديد للاعبه (حمو ) علما بأن كولينا قدم  مستويات راقية في النسخة الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز المتوقفة بسبب  تداعيات جائحة كورونا.
 ويتوقع أن يحتدم الصراع أكثر بين العملاقين حول  الثنائي في الأيام المقبلة خاصة وأنهما من أفضل عناصر خط الوسط في الوقت  الحالي بالدوري السوداني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟ - حسن محمد حمد

 حسن محمد حمد …يكتب…. سحب الثقة.. محاضرة معلم!!


 â–  اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة      فلابد ان يستجيب القدر
    ولابد لليل ان ينجلي ..    ولابد للقيد  ان ينكسر..
    الشابي..
 â–  وشعب المريخ ..هو الشعب المعني هنا ..يا مدثر خيري وآدم سو..وعلي وعلي  ..والكندو ..نعم الكندو الذي لا زال يعلن دونما حياء انه ..مريخابي وانه ..  و.. انه ..و..و…قلبه علي المريخ .. !!اما الاخ كرتونة .. وعمر ومنو كدا  تابع ..(طارق حمزة) ..فهم هم .. ولا احد يملك عقلا او مثقال ذرة من ادراك  شمبانزي .. ينتظر ان يحصد(عنبا) من(الحصرم).. تلك هي فيزياء الاشياء ..!!
 â–  سحب الثقة ..هي المحاضرة التي القاها رجالات قبيلة الطيبين الحمر ..علي  ثلة الانتهازيين.. من عصبة فقه الكراهية ..الذين تم استغلال(نشوذهم) وسواد  ارواحهم(الجيف) بواسطة .. ضباط اجهزة امنية رفيعة تخدم اهواء ونزوات الاسرة  البشيرية الزرقاء الكارهة لمريخ السودان.. ابشع استغلال ..وليس هناك ابشع  من ان(تجند) لتخريب بيتك وتدمير كيانك وتحطيم ذاتك.. بيديك الآثمة..لقاء  بضع(مليمات) لن تدفن معك ولن تشتري لك ولا لزويك(برقعا) يغطي وجهك من  كاميرات التاريخ او نظرات الادانة التي ستلاحقك كل افراد اسرتك حتي وانت  داخل قبرك ..!!
 â–  ثورة الشعب الاحمر  جاءت..(محاضرة لاعضاء) المجلس ..  لكنه(درس)قاس ..لكل الذين اعانوا ..(باي كيفية)هذه الفئة ..(المجندة)من  كارهي المريخ ..في امانة شباب الحزب الخراب عبر سلطات طارق حمزة ومحمد عطا  المولي وابناء حسن احمد البشير ..و اموال كردنة ..ولا احد يفوت عليه  الارتباك الذي اصاب (قائد) هذا اللامجلس..عندما كان عليه ان يختار  احدي(المهمتين) (محاربة)المريخ رفقة الفريق عبدالرحمن سرالختم من الاتحاد  العام ..او(تقويضه)من الداخل مع هؤلاء..!!
 â–  لا احد يملك وعي طفل روضة  يفوت عليه ..كل ما اقترفته ايادى فني الاشعة مدثر خيري.. من فظائع لا هدف  لها سوى الاضرار بالمريخ وتاريخه واسمه ومآله ..وليس (عار) مثوله في (كأس)  اول ذلك ولا آخره .. وليست(الاعيبه) المخزية في مسودة النظام الاساسي التي  (فضحها)..صناجة الحقوق .. مولانا الاحمر(الضكر) عمر الخريسي..الا دليلا لا  يمكن دحضه علي (اهداف) هذه المجموعة ..الحقيقية.. و(مهامها) التي جاءت بها  طغمة الطاغوت الازرق البائدة ..!!
 â–  لا شئ بحسب نواميس الكون وثوابت  الطباع الادمية ..يمكن ان يمحو من ذاكرة كل اجيال القبيلة الحمراء ..عمليات  تقويض المريخ من الداخل ..عبر اهداء ابرز نقاط قوته لممول حملات  (ضرب)المريخ كردنة ..
 â–  لن ننسي ..تسليم جمال سالم ..للكاردينال بغض  النظر عن عطائه بعد التسليم ..ولن ننسي تهجير السماني الصاوي ولا بكرى  العقرب الحمراء ..ولا الغربال هداف العرب الذهبي ..لاراحة كردنة وسرالختم  ود.جلال وشداد وابناء المرحوم حسن احمد البشير ..وليرضي جمهور الهلال ويشفي  من اوجاع نجاحات الثلاثي الذين تم اقتلاعهم من قلب الكشف الهلالي والغرفة  الزرقاء ..ب(زند)فرسان المريخ (المفتول)..عنوة واقتدارا.. يقارب  (الحقارة)..ايام كان المريخ ..هو المريخ ..وام درمان هي ام درمان ..والعرضة  الجنوبية الحمراء ..هي بيدر الكبرياء وحقل الفداء وقوس النصر وكل الكلام  ..!!
 â–  بوضوح شديد ..ساذج من يظن ان مرور الايام سيسقط من ذاكرة اجيال  المريخ .. كل ما اقترفته ..هذه الانفس الشح بالغة الانانية ..او ان يغفر  لكل من اعان هؤلاء باي كيفية ..وتحت اي مبرر ..علي انتهاك حمي مريخ السودان  العظيم ..
 â–  كفوا ..ابتساماتكم الصفراء .. البلهاء ..فورا ..امسكوا  عليكم اكاذيبكم القذرة ..فشعب المريخ المعلم ..يحاضر الدنيا الان .. في  مسرحية(الديموقراطية) الهزلية لكنه حتما ..سيكمل العرض .. بالقصاص ..و..لات  حين مناص!!
 â– ..(ولكم في القصاص حياة )..!!
   القصاص الاحمر  آت  ..يا شداد ..ويا(تخالف) بمثلما جثم اساطين طغمة الظلم في كوبر ..وانفضح  راتب (ال20 مليون دولار).. التي كان يذهب نصفها لتحويل الممتاز من الاحمر  الي الازرق.. لابد ان ينتصر الحق الاحمر علي الباطل والفساد .. والجور  واستغلال السلطة والمنصب ..ولما لم تتعظ من درس بلاتر وحياتو ..فاتعظ من ما  حاق بطارق وعطا المولي وابو 20 مليون دولار..من جاءوا بك بلا ادني جدارة  ..الا .. غياب اي وازع او ضمير .. او نبل او عدل او كتاب منير ..!!
 â–   هل ننسي .. كيف(بهدلوا) المريخ ..واوقفوه علي شفا (التهبيط) الي اسفل  سافلين بمقصلة الفيفا ..لولا حراك صقورالاعلام الذي جاء بمحمد الشيخ مدني  ورفاقه ..فانقذوا المريخ من الهبوط واعادوه ماردا جلد الاندية العربية  واحدا تلو الاخر ..ليحتل المركز الثالث بين اقوى الاندية العربية متفوقا  علي الاهلي والزمالك والاسماعيلي والترجي وكل ابطال الجزائر والامارات  والعراق والمغرب والنصر والاتحاد والاهلي ..خلف النجم الساحلي والهلال  السعودي ..بفارق هدف واحد .. قبل ان يجبر..مجلس اللامجلس هذا ودالشيخ علي  المغادرة .. بتواطؤ مقزز من اتحاد فساد شداد .. لنطير  بعد محمد الشيخ ..من  كل المنافسات قبل ان نضع اقدامنا فيها ..ذلك ان النجاح يصنعه الرجال  ..امثال ود الشيخ ..وليس كل من(هب) و(دب)..يا مادبو..وعمر وهيثم والكندو  ..!!
          آخرالاجراس
     المجذوب..مامون..قدالة..!!
 â–  هل  يتابع خالد وعمر والكندو وعلي ..كل هذا الحراك الشعبي .. الذي يرفض وجودهم  في كيانهم ..بكل الوسائل .. غير عابئا بارواحهم في ظل جائحة كوفيد؟؟
 â– ام ان فقدان ماء الحياء ..او عزة النفس التي تميز المريخاب .. فقدت يوم ان تم رهن الامر كله ..لطارق حمزة وكردنة وسر الختم؟؟؟؟؟
 â–  علي كل ..ما ادركه تماما ..وانا ابن المدرجات الحمراء ..ابن سرحتها منذ  بواكير الصبا.. اعلم ان حراك سحب الثقة محاضرة في ضبط النفس والتحضر ..  ولكن ..ليست الخيار الاخير لغضبة جحافل الشعب الاحمر المقدسة ..باي حال ..
 â– لكني لا اتخوف علي المريخ فارس ام درمان ..اسد القارة السوداء مارد صحراء  العرب .. من مدثر او الكندو او ممولي مجالس تدمير المريخ من الداخل او  الاتحاد ..او لجان التحكيم .. مطلقا..
 â–  فمريخ ..علي المك ..وصلاح احمد  ابراهيم صاحب الطير المهاجر ..وفتح الله من قاع الروح وابو عركي البخيت  والحوت ..مريخ ودالياس وعصام الضكر..مريخ د.عمر خالد..ومولانا المجذوب  والخريسي..ود.مأمون والفضلي.. ود.جارالنبي والشنداوى .. وحيدر التوم ..و ود  الشيخ وعبد الصمد ..ومزمل وامير وسماعين وكابو.. لن ترديه ازرع مجندي طارق  حمزة وكردنة الكليلة .. ولو استعانوا عليه بكل الوجوه والصحائف والاحرف  الذليلة ..باسيادها وحبيبها وجوهرتها ..وبقية منابر العدو..!
 â–  هو المريخ لا كذب..
 هو المريخ سر القوم ام غضبوا..
 ..نعم هو المريخ ..ولو مات شداد وجلال والكاردينال وكل ابناء حسن احمد  البشير غما وهما وغيظا ..وحسدا ..مريخ صفوة التميز ولؤلؤة افريقيا واوفياء  .. وحملة المخارز الحمراء .. وملايين الافئدة الدفيئة التي تعشق النجم  وتهوى ..
 â–  ..هو المريخ ..الذي يحمله في حدقات العيون ..فرسان ..في  قامة ود الناس والقبائل جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي ..و باشمهندس مطر ..ورجل  الاعمال الناجح ..عصام قدالة ..ابن جزيرة الاخيار ..مثله وصنوه والي  الجمال .. شربا من تربية وصفات .. جزيرة الاخيار الطيبين ..الابرار ..!!
 â–  لعصام قدالة ..هذا .. سنعود .. لانه ……علي من يهمه امر المربخ حقا ..ان يتابعنا ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 * يوفنتوس يتجاوز ميلان ويبلغ نهائي كأس إيطاليا
 * ليفانتي المنقوص ينتزع تعادلًا دراميًا من فالنسيا
 * فان دايك يرفض عرض سان جرمان الخيالي وليفربول يكافئه
 * نانت الفرنسي يتعاقد مع بيدرو شيفريلا لاعب ليفربول
 * شالكه يخسر لاعبه ساني حتى نهاية الموسم
 * برشلونة: فاتي يشبه ميسي.. ولا نستخدم موهوبينا لكسب الأموال
 * وكيل راموس يعلق على مفاوضات التجديد للريال
 * اجتماع حاسم يُقرب برشلونة من بيع كوتينيو
 * الحكومة الأسترالية تعطي الضوء الأخضر لعودة الجماهير
 * رونالدو يرفض هدية الفار.. ويهدر ركلة جزاء
 * باراتيتشي: ما يفعله ديبالا منطقي
 * بايرن ميونيخ: تياغو ألكانتارا سيغيب حتى نهاية الدوري الألماني
 * بالوتيلي يرفع دعوى قضائية ضد بريشيا الإيطالي
 * بوفون: أستهدف رقم مانشيني القياسي في كأس إيطاليا
 * ميسي: سأجلب أهم كأس على الإطلاق
 * سيتين: لدينا استثناءت في الأبطال.. وأفضل اللعب قبل الريال
 * رئيس ليون: ريال مدريد مهتم بضم شرقي
 * لينو حارس آرسنال: لم نفقد أمل التأهل للتشامبيونزليج
 * ساري: ارتكبت خطأً غبيًا.. ورونالدو لم يكن محظوظا
 * مدرب مايوركا: لن أكرر الصدام مع ميسي
 * كالهانوجلو: غاضبون من الحكم.. وافتقدنا إبراهيموفيتش

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31 : 
 •هيرتا برلين (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 6

 •كولن (-- : --) يونيون برلين الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 7

 •فولفسبورج (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 4

 •بادربورن (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 2

 •فورتونا (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 5

 •بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN 5

 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :

 •إسبانيول (-- : --) ألافيس الساعة: 14:00 / القناة: beIN 3

 •سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) فياريال الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 3

 •ليجانيس (-- : --) بلد الوليد الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN 1

 •ريال مايوركا (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة: 22:00 / القناة: beIN 3

 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►

 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :

 •سبورتينغ براغا (-- : --) بوافيستا الساعة: 22:00 / القناة: beIN 7

 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►

 ◄ كأس إيطاليا 🇮🇹 - نصف النهائي :

 •نابولي (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: Rai 1 الإيطالية



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31 : 
 •هوفنهايم (0 : 2) لايبزيج
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (70) بوروسيا دورتموند (63) لايبزيج (62) مونشنغلادباخ (56) باير ليفركوزن (56)
 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28 :
 •غرناطة (2 : 1) خيتافي
 •فالنسيا (1 : 1) ليفانتي
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (58) ريال مدريد (56) إشبيلية (50) سوسييداد (46) خيتافي (46)
 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►
 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 •موريرينسي (0 : 1) ريو آفي
 •سبورتينج لشبونة (1 : 0) باكوس دي فيريرا
 #الترتيب: بورتو (63) بنفيكا (61) سبورتينغ براغا (46) سبورتينج لشبونة (46) فاماليكاو (43)
 ◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►●◄►
 ◄ كأس إيطاليا 🇮🇹 - نصف النهائي :
 •يوفنتوس (0 : 0) ميلان
 #ملحوظة: يوفنتوس يتأهل إلى المباراة النهائية بعد التعادل بنتيجة (1-1) في مجموع المباراتين.
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
 معاوية الجاك
 سحب الثقة وملاسنات أسد
 .
 .
 *  تنتظم الساحة المريخية حركة دؤوبة لسحب الثقة من مجلس الإدارة الحالي بعد  أن تعثرت خطواته في القيام بما يليه من واجبات إدارية تجاه النادي
 *  حالة العجز التام التي تملكت مجلس المريخ الحالي لا تحتاج إلى كثير عناء  لإثباتها فهي ظاهرة للعيان ومتفق عليها إلا للذي في عينيه رمد وفي قلبه غرض
 * حتى أعداء المريخ تتملكهم قناعة عجز المجلس في القيام بواجباته ومرحلة  التراجع والتدهور التي وصلها المريخ وتابعنا العجز في حل إشكال بكري  المدينة مع الإتحاد العام وتابعنا العجز في الوفاء بمستحقات اللاعبين لدرجة  ظهور حالة تمرد اللاعبين والتوقف عن الحضور للتدريبات لما يقارب العشرة  أيام
 * تابعنا عجز المجلس في حل إشكالية مستحقات المدرب الفرنسي  غارزيتو حتى تقدم رئيس مجلس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي لمعالجة مستحقات  غارزيتو كاملة غير منقوصة
 * تابعنا مهزلة ومسخرة الوعود (البيضاء)  لسوداكال بمساهمته في حل قضية مستحقات غارزيتو بمبلغ خمسين ألف دولار ثم  زاغ ولم يتكرم بدفع دولار واحد
 * من قبل تم حرمان المريخ من التسجيلات لفترتين بسبب عدم الوفاء بتسديد مستحقات الإيفواري مارسيال
 * واليوم يواجه المريخ خطر الحرمان من دخول التسجيلات لثلاث فترات بسبب  مستحقات التوغولي دونو كوكو وتبقت أيام بسيطة لموعد الفيفا للمريخ ولا ندري  هل ينتظر مجلس المريخ تقدم أحد المتبرعين لحل الإشكالية أم ماذا ؟
 * عشنا اللحظات المؤلمة بخروج المريخ من مرحلة الدور التمهيدي للبطولة الأفريقية بسبب فشل المجلس في تأسيس فريق كرة محترم ومقتدر
 * تابعنا قبل فترة مهزلة ومسخرة الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي  وكيف تمت بطريقة عشوائية وإستغلها البعض لتصفية حسابتهم وتمرير أجندتهم  الخاصة
 * تابعنا كيف أقدم المجلس الحالي على الإستعانة ببعض الشخصيات  غير المرغوب فيها ولا تملك ما تقدمه داخل مجتمع المريخ إستوعبها المجلس  للعمل نكايةً في بعض المريخاب
 * هناك لاعبين مطلقي السراح لم يتحرك  المجلس للجلوس معهم وإقناعهم بالتوقيع وحتى لو جلس معهم فلا نظن أن يمتلك  القدرة على إقناعهم لأن هؤلاء اللاعبين يعلمون جيداً ماهو مجلس المريخ وما  هي حدود إمكاناته فقد جربوا في زملائهم من قبل وكيف أنهم عانوا لولا دخل  شخصيات من خارج المنظومة الإدارية
 * حتى سوداكال الذي يدعي البعض أنه  رئيس للمجلس كانوا يبشرون الناس بعطاائه الوفير على المريخ وحينما ظهر على  حقيقته وجبُن عن تقديم الدعم للمجلس تحدثوا عن قدرته على الدفع حال خرج من  (سجن كوبر) وخرج الرجل ولكنه لم يدفع وواصل في المسخرة الإدارية بل إختفى  عن الساحة وفشل في التصدي لتسيير الملفات مما قاد إلى أن يقتنع حتى  المناصرين له بأنه ملك وعود بيضاء ولا يملك ما يقدمه للمريخ ويكفي أنه طالب  من قبل بديون له عبارة عن ثمانية ألف دولار كان المجلس في أشد الحاجة لها
 * يكفي دليلاً على فشل مجلس المريخ أن أشد المناصرين له إنقلبوا عليه بعد  أن خذلهم بفشله في أداء مهامه الإدارية بالصورة المطلوبة ومن بين هؤلاء من  جَهَرَ بصوته المعارض ومن بينهم من إستحى توجيه النقد للمجلس مخافة السخرية  والشماتة عليه
 * حتى بعض الزملاء في إعلام المريخ ممن كانوا يدعمون هذا المجلس وتفاءلوا خيراً أن يقدم تجربة محترمة خذلهم وملأ دواخلهم إحباطاً
 * ما طرحناه هو بعضٌ يسير من سوءات هذا المجلس وفشله في القيام بواجباته  مما يكشف أن الحركة الدؤوبة الخاصة بسحب الثقة عبر جمع توقيعات أعضاء  النادي مبررة تماماً وتجد القبول من الغالبية الكاسحة من أهل المريخ
 توقيعات متفرقة ..
 * ما نريده من القائمين على مشروع سحب الثقة من المجلس أن ينتبهوا إلى  جزئية مهمة جداً جداً وهي ضرورة التكاتف والتعاون و(توسيع ماعون) المشاركة  في هذه الخطوة المهمة
 * وما أعنيه بتوسيع ماعون المشاركة هنا هو  التواصل مع (تحالف المريخ) وجلوس الجميع مع بعضهم لمزيدٍ من التفاكر  والنقاش ما الهدف واحد
 * وما نأمل في تحقيقه أن تصل لجنة سحب الثقة كل من يرغب في إبعاد المجلس الحالي أيٍ كان موقفه من قبل
 * نريد تجميد كل الخلافات في المرحلة الحالية وتوحيد كل الجهود في إتجاه  واحد هو سحب الثقة ونريد لهذا المشروع أن يكون الهم الأول والاخير للجميع
 * توسيع ماعون المشاركة يعني أن الفكرة ستزداد متانة وبالتالي يكتسب  المشروع هيبة وقوة ويمكن أن يكتسح كل ما يعترض مساره ما دام يعبر عن  الغالبية الغالبة من أمة المريخ
 * نكرر على ضرورة تذويب كل أشكال الخلافات حالياً وتوحيد الجهود نحو قِبلة واحدة وهي سحب الثقة
 * تحالف المريخ يرغب في إبعاد المجلس وما دام تلاقت الرغبات فلا بد من الجلوس للتنسيق
 * أنصار المريخ وصولا لقناعة مطلقة بفشل هذا المجلس في تسيير الأوضاع  الإدارية ولو أُتيحت فرصة المشاركة لأنصار الأحمر الوهاج الرافضين لبقاء  المجلس للتعبير عن رفضهم
 لوصلت التوقيعات لعشرات الملايين ولكن لبُعد المسافات الحاجز الأكبر في عدم تحقيق هؤلاء الملايين للتعبير عن رؤيتهم
 * لن يضير لجنة سحب الثقة شيئاً إن جلست إلى الجميع ما دام الهدف واحد
 * لاحظنا حالة التراشق والملاسنات التي ظل ينتهجها الأخ علي أسد تجاه بعض  الشخصيات بطريقة غير لائقة ولا تشبه الأخ أسد ولا تشبه موقعه كعضو في مجلس  نادي المريخ
 * نقول للأخ أسد ما دام ولجت ساحة العمل العام عليك بِسِعة  الصدر وتقبُل النقد بصدر رحب أيٍ كان وحال تجاوز شخص ما الحدود معك عليك  باللجوء لساحات القانون بكل أوجهه قضاء ومعلوماتية
 * ونقول للأخ أسد عليك أن تنتبه إلى أنك (عضو في مجلس المريخ العظيم) ومن غير المستحسن أن تكون في موضع مساجلات مستمرة مع كل شخص
 * الغريب في تلاسن الأخ أسد أنه في بعض المرات ينحدر لمستوى بعيد ويتلاسن  مع شخصيات يعتبرون من النكرات ولم نسمع بهم من قبل في مجتمع المريخ
 *  معرفتنا بشخصية الأخ علي أسد قديمة جداً وتعرفنا عليه داخل أسوار النادي  وهو دائم الحضور بصورة يومية منذ سنوات طويلة ونعلم سلوكه ومريخيته الصادقة  ولذلك نربأ به أن يضع نفسه في هذا الموقف ونحزن حينما نجد تسجيلاته  الصوتية تجوب قروبات الواتساب وهو يتراشق مع هذا ويحتك مع ذاك
 * نجزم  أن علي أسد لو جلس مع تفسه وراجع طريقة تراشقه وأثرها السالب لتوسدت دواخله  حالة من الحزن العميق لأنه سيكتشف أنه هو الخاسر وليس هؤلاء النكرات غير  المعروفين حتى وسط أهلهم
 * نعم بعض من يتلاسن معهم أسد معروفين  ومشهورين داخل مجتمع المريخ وخارجه ولأسد ولهؤلاء نقول أوقفوا هذا التراشق  والتلاسن الضار غير المستحب
 * نقدم نصحنا للأخ أسد من باب المحبة  وعلاقة المريخي بأخيه المريخ ولأجل الوصول لبيئة مريخية معافاة ومبرأة من  الشوائب وهو يعلم وجهة نظرنا في أداء المجلس والإختلاف في وجهات النظر أمر  طبيعي ما دام في حدودها
 * وتبقى حقيقة أن علاقة المريخ بأخيه المريخي  أكبر وأقوى من كل صدمات الزمن وهذه هي الديباجة التي نشأنا عليها وشكلت  أيقونة المريخاب (نحن في المريخ إخوة)
 * ونقول لو ذهب هذا المجلس إلى  حال سبيله فلن نلتقي بأحدٍ من كل أعضائه سوى علي أسد مستقبلاً لأن البقية  سيتوارون عن الأنظار نهائياً وسيختفون عن مجتمع المريخ لأن مهمتهم إنتهت  ولكن أسد سيكون هو الوحيد الموجود بيننا يومياً داخل أسوار النادي ولذلك  نناصحه من باب المحبة والمودة لأنه يستحق ونعلم مدى صدقه في إنتمائه  للمريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يوفنتوس يتجاوز ميلان ويبلغ نهائي كأس إيطاليا


كووورة




جانب من المباراة
أقصى  يوفنتوس نظيره ميلان، من الدور نصف النهائي لكأس إيطاليا، ليتأهل اليوفي  إلى المباراة النهائية بعد التعادل بنتيجة (1-1) في مجموع المباراتين.

وانتهت مباراة الإياب اليوم بالتعادل السلبي (0-0)، إلا أن يوفنتوس استفاد من تسجيله هدفا خارج الأرض في مباراة الذهاب.

ومن المقرر أن يلتقي يوفنتوس مع الفائز من المباراة التي ستجمع بين نابولي وإنتر ميلان، والمقررة غدًا السبت.

بداية سريعة

البداية  جاءت سريعة جدًا من يوفنتوس، بعدما مر أليكس ساندرو في الناحية اليسرى  وراوغ أكثر من لاعب ليتوغل داخل المنطقة ويمرر الكرة إلى القادم من الخلف  دوجلاس كوستا، الذي سدد الكرة بجوار القائم الأيسر للحارس دوناروما.

وحصل  رونالدو على ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 16 بعدما عاد الحكم لتقنية الفيديو،  محتسبا لمسة يد على مدافع ميلان كونتي، قبل أن يهدرها النجم البرتغالي  بعدما سدد الركلة في القائم الأيمن لميلان.

وبعد ثواني قليلة  من إهدار رونالدو ركلة الجزاء، حصل أنتي ريبيتش، مهاجم ميلان، على بطاقة  حمراء مباشرة في الدقيقة 17، بعد تدخل قوي وعنيف على دانيلو، لاعب يوفنتوس.



واقترب رونالدو من التسجيل بعدما استلم تمريرة من دوجلاس داخل المنطقة، ليسدد الكرة بقدمه اليسرى فوق العارضة.

حصار يوفنتوس

واستمر  ضغط يوفنتوس المتواصل على مرمى ميلان، وفي الدقيقة 30 تألق جيجي دوناروما  ومنع هدفا أول ليوفنتوس، بعدما استغل ماتويدي عرضية دانيلو من الناحية  اليمنى، ليجد نفسه أمام المرمى ويسدد كرة قوية يبعدها حارس ميلان، بقبضة  يده بعيدًا عن مرماه ببراعة.

في الدقيقة 40، جاءت أولى محاولات  ميلان القريبة من مرمى يوفنتوس، بعد ركلة حرة نفذها كالهانوجلو من مسافة  بعيدة، فشل الثنائي كايير ورومانيولي في لمسها وتحويلها للشباك، لتمر بجوار  مرمى بوفون.



شوط التبديلات



مع  بداية الشوط الثاني، في الدقيقة 48، كاد ميلان أن يسجل التقدم، بعد فرصة  محققة بعدما باغت كالهانوجلو يوفنتوس بضربة رأسية استغلها من تمريرة عرضية  من بونافنتورا، سددها لتمر بجوار القائم الأيسر لبوفون.

وشهدت الدقيقة 52 أول التغييرات، بعدما سحب بيولي بونافنتورا ليحل محله رافائيل لياو. 

وفي  الدقيقة 58، أهدر بونوتشي أخطر فرص اللقاء، بعد ركلة ركنية نفذت داخل  منطقة الجزاء لتمر من بين أقدام جميع اللاعبين وترتطم بقدم بونوتشي وتمر  بجوار القائم. 

وفي الدقيقة 62، أجرى ساري 3 تبديلات، بخروج الثلاثي  بيانيتش، ماتويدي ودوجلاس كوستا، بينما أشرك خضيرة، بيرنارديسكي وأدريان  رابيو بدلاً منهم.

واقترب يوفنتوس من التهديف، وفي الدقيقة 70 مرر  ديبالا كرة عرضية من الناحية اليمنى إلى داخل المنطقة، تألق معها سيمون  كايير مدافع الروسونيري، وأبعدها لركنية ببراعة قبل أن تصل على رأس دي  ليخت.



وحاول ميلان استغلال الكرات الثابتة، ومن ركلة ركنية ارتقى لها كايير وقابلها برأسية قوية لكنها جاورت المرمى.

ورد ديبالا على فرصة كايير، إذ أرسل الأرجنتيني كرة قوية من خارج المنطقة، أبعدها الحارس دوناروما.

وأجرى بيولي تبديلين جديديين في الدقيقة 81، بدخول كرونيتش والشاب كولومبو، بدلًا من كيسي وباكيتا. 

وفي  الدقيقة 85، استعمل يوفنتوس قانون التبديلات الجديد لأول مرة في الملاعب  الإيطالية بعدما دفع ساري بخوان كوادرادو بدلًا من دانيلو، في التبديل  الرابع لليوفي.

وفي المقابل، أجرى ميلان التبديلين الرابع والخامس في الدقيقة 87، بخروج كالابريا وكونتي ونزول الثنائي لاكسالت وساليمايكيرس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورت249” يوضّح الحقائق حول تسوية “كوكو” والمريخ

الخرطوم: سبورت249

أوضح التونسي سليم بولصنام وسيط اللاعبين والممثل القانوني للتوغولي دونو كوكو في قضيته ضد نادي المريخ تفاصيل التسوية بينه والنادي لإنهاء الأزمة.

وقال بولصنام في تصريحاتٍ لـ”سبورت249″ إنّ نادي المريخ تواصل معه خلال الأيام الماضية عبر المدرب التنفيذي النادي مدثر خيري وتم الاتّفاق على تسوية الاستحقاقات مقابل 20 ألف دولار.

وأضاف” أتوقّع أنّ تنتهي القضية خلال اليومين المقبلين بعد تسديد المريخ لمبلغ العشرين ألف دولار، بدلاً عن سداد”45″ ألف القيمة الكاملة للمستحقات”.

وأكّد بولصنام أنّه ليس حريصًا على الدخول مع نادي المريخ في أزمةٍ ويكن كلّ الاحترام والتقدير للنادي ومسؤوليه.

وألزم “فيفا” المريخ في أبريل الماضي بسداد”45″ ألف دولار للاعبه السابق التوغولي دونو كوكو ، وأمهل النادي”45″يومًا من تاريخ استلام رقم الحساب البنكي للاعب الذي تمّ إرساله في الأوّل من مايو.

وكان المريخ خاطب “فيفا” للحصول على حيثيات القرار وتحصّل على ردٍ في 27 مايو ومنح 21 يومًا لاستئناف القرار إلى محكمة “كاس”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#حراك مريخي لسحب الثقة  ومبادرتان في سماء المريخ

تسعي كل منهما .. الي وضع حد للتنازع في المريخ.

احدهما أطلقها مولانا أزهري وداعة الله.
و الأخرى يقف وراءها الكبتانو منتصر الزاكي زيكو.

وكلا الرجلين. ممن يميلون الي حيث الحق.
و الرجال يعرفون بالحق

 مبادرة مولانا ازهري.. لم تعلن بنودها و مرتكزاتها . او علي الاقل.. لم أطلع عليها.
و مبادرة الكابتن زيكو تقوم علي وقف العدائيات و التراشق والتصعيد . و يؤكد ان ذاك يقود الي كارثة.

في الواقع هذا مطلوب بشدة. و لا سيما.  ان إجراء سحب الثقة إجراء ديمقراطي. وقد ظل الاخوة الكرام.  أعضاء المجلس يكررون هذه الحقيقة. و أعتقد طالما هي كذلك. و طالما كان من حق الجمعية العمومية التي جاءت بالمجلس. ان تذهب به. إذا لا ضغائن و لا يوجد ما يستدعي العنف اللفظي وغيره.. المسألة ببساطة ان الجمعية العمومية تري ان هذا المجلس قد فشل. حتي أن كان أعضاء المجلس يرون غير ذلك. فهذه قناعة الجمعية. فبالقدر الذي كانت فيه الجمعية العمومية محقه في اختيارها .. للمجلس.. في بدء... دون ان يستنطق أحدهم أعضاء الجمعية عن لماذا كان هذا المجلس خيارها. فبذات القدر.. للجمعية ان تتخلي عن خيارها. دون ان يجرؤ أحدهم. علي مراجعتها. والتحقيق مع الجمعية (لماذا و ماهي أسباب سحب الثقة)..

الأسباب ( أكثر من الهم علي القلب ) لكن لا داعي لتعدادها .. استجابة للمبادرة الكريمة بوقف لغة التصعيد.. لصاحبها الكابتن زبكو.
و تبقي ان نقول. علي الجميع ان يهون علي نفسه. و ينظر الي رغبة الجمعية العمومية بعين الإعتبار.

ولازلنا نأمل في مريخية أعضاء داخل المجلس. ان تحثهم تلك (المريخية) الي الانحياز رفقة الأغلبية الغالبة من أعضاء نادينا.
و حينها لن يجدوا الا الترحيب الذي يستحقون فهم أخوة كرام.  جمعنا هذا العشق السرمدي . *عشق المريخ* .

فيا كبتانو...  سمعا وطاعة..
و يا مولانا . انتم موضع ثقة المريخاب و الشاهد تاربخكم العريض بالديار الحمراء . والرياضة عموما.

وودي العميق.. و تقديري

اخوكم
حيدر التوم.
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكوووور دينمو المنبر الحبيب كسلاوى وعودا حميدا مستطاب
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الف حمد الله  علي سلامة العوده
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺

مشكوووووور يا مهدي

اشتقنا والله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب كسلاوي نورت المنبر 
نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجزيك خير الجزاء 
ونسأله ان يرفع عننا الوباء وعن العالم اجمع
*

----------

